# pastel = torta o bolo



## alexandre frez

hola amigos, me gustaria saber en verdad qué es pastel: una torta o tortilla dulce, igual las que hay en las panaderias sea pequeña o grandes, o cómo decimos en portugués un "bolo"  dulce o de sal.

pastel = torta o bolo

gracias amigos!!!

PS. esa discusión empezó en mi clase de español, entre yo, que decia que era torta, y una amiga que diz que es bolo, en un dicionário hay una cosa y en otro, otra ...


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Hola

En México llamamos pastel al que se come en las fiestas de cumpleaños (bolo de aniversário). En otras latitudes lo llaman torta.

(Torta, tortilla y pastel son cosas totalmente distintas en mi país; a ver qué dicen los demás foreros.)

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Esto es un pastel para mí.

Um abraço.


----------



## smm1979

Hola, en Argentina le decimos pastel a una especie de tarta rellena con carne cubierta con pure de papas (pastel de papas).


----------



## pacholo

Hola, espero estes bien. Pastel es sinonimo de tarta. En Mexico se utiliza la palabra pastel para el tradicional pan cubierto de betún que se parte en una fiesta de cumpleaños, como la foto que muestra Giorgio. Sin embargo hoy en dia cada vez los pasteles son mas sofisticados y diversos.
Espero te sirva mi primer mensaje. Saludos y que tengas buen día.


----------



## lulilanzi

En Argentina, bolo = torta.
Ya sea de cumpleaños (rellena y con cobertura) o de distintas variedades como los bolos que se compran en las panaderias de brasil (bizcochuelos de banana, de naranja, de chocolate)
Aquí, las panaderías suelen vender tortas rellenas (pasteles, según se usa en otros países) y no los bizcochuelos como en Brasil
Espero que sea de tu ayuda


----------



## orquídea selvagem

No Brasil especificamente no Estado de São Paulo o pastel foi introduzido pelos chineses, sendo uma variação do rolinho primavera.
Tem o formato quadrado,meia-lua, meio-círculo com os mais diversos tamanhos  recheios.
(carne vermelha,branca,legumes etc...).

Nas feiras livres(São Paulo) mercados públicos é comum comer pastel  frito na hora com molho vinagrete e/ou molho de pimenta vermelha.

Como nosso país é enorme e recebeu imigrantes de diversos países, é possível em algumas localidades mais ao sul(Pomerode,Mafra,Blumenau,Joinville etc..cidades de Santa Catarina ) denominarem uma torta *salgada*(cobertura de massa recheada com frango,carne,legumes/palmito) de pastel.
Mas é minoria.


----------



## JGreco

> No Brasil especificamente no Estado de São Paulo o pastel foi introduzido pelos chineses, sendo uma variação do rolinho primavera.
> Tem o formato quadrado,meia-lua, meio-círculo com os mais diversos tamanhos  recheios.
> (carne vermelha,branca,legumes etc...).
> 
> Nas feiras livres(São Paulo) mercados públicos é comum comer pastel frito na hora com molho vinagrete e/ou molho de pimenta vermelha.
> 
> Como nosso país é enorme e recebeu imigrantes de diversos países, é possível em algumas localidades mais ao sul(Pomerode,Mafra,Blumenau,Joinville etc..cidades de Santa Catarina ) denominarem uma torta *salgada*(cobertura de massa recheada com frango,carne,legumes/palmito) de pastel.
> Mas é minoria.




en español

Torta/Torta Salgada= Empanada/Empanadilla

Bolo= Torta, Pastel, y Bizcocho (dependiendo del país)


----------



## lulilanzi

Lo que en portugués es pastel en español es empanada (salada)
Lo que en portugués es bolo en español es torta (siempre dulce), pastel o bizcochuelo.
Lo que en portugués puede ser un bolo salgado aquí es tarta (tarta de pollo, de carne, de verdura)


----------



## Tomby

Alexandre Frez: como você pode ver em cada país há um significado (ou vários) para _pastel_. 
Quanto a Portugal e Espanha, quando eu era estudante disseram-me, em geral, o seguinte: 
- bolo (PT): normalmente pastelaria doce, em espanhol "pastel". 
- pastel (PT), normalmente pastelaria salgada, em espanhol "bollo", "torta", "pasta" [produtos doces], etc. Depende da região espanhola. 
Como bem disse o Giorgio Lontano, a *foto* que ele colocou mostra o típico "pastel" que se conhece em Espanha, e tal vez, na nossa pátria irmã, Guatemala. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Carfer

Não quero aumentar a confusão (a verdade é que nem eu mesmo me entendo nesta matéria, tal a variedade e, como qualquer guloso, deveria ser especialista), mas é só para dizer que em Portugal há pastéis doces (e bem doces, característica da doçaria portuguesa), nomeadamente o emblemático 'pastel de nata', não apenas pastéis salgados.
Que prossiga o doce debate!
Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Em São Paulo(região sudeste do Brasil), se você pedir um pastel .......terás o que aparece neste link.
Não esqueça o molho, ok?

Atenção para o fato da forma pois pode ser meia lua....quadrado.... retângulo..e há várias opções de recheio. 


http://www.michelazzo.blog.br/2008/02/10/vou-vender-pastel/


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> ...Que prossiga o doce debate!
> Um abraço
> Carfer


Exactamente!
Como o *Bolo de Natal* e os *Pastéis de Belém*, não é? 
Outro abraço para si.
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Isso mesmo. O 'pastel de Belém' é o mais conhecido dos pastéis de nata e o bolo de Natal chama-se aqui 'bolo-rei'.
Um abraço para si também

Carfer


----------



## Tomby

O "*bolo-rei*". Tem razão, Carfer. Que parvoíce a minha! 
TT.


----------



## olivinha

DRAE:
*Pastel:*
*2. *m. Masa de harina y manteca, cocida al horno, en que ordinariamente se envuelve crema o dulce, y a veces carne, fruta o pescado.

*Tarta*
*1. *f. Pastel grande, de forma generalmente redonda, relleno de frutas, crema, etc., o bien de bizcocho, pasta de almendra y otras clases de masa homogénea.
(Parece então que a tarta [torta em português] não deixa de ser um pastel [bolo em português]).

*Torta*
*1. *f. Masa de harina, con otros ingredientes, de forma redonda, que se cuece a fuego lento.
(Parece que a torta pode ser salgada ou doce.)
Agora, sempre que escuto a palavra _torta _na Espanha é como sinônimo de bofetada.

Enfim, voltando a pergunta original, eu acho que a melhor tradução de _pastel_ (e_ biscocho_) é _bolo_.
O


----------



## Tomby

Olivinha: bem lembrados os significados que você escreveu.
Porém os espanhóis mal usamos este tipo de "pastéis", "bolos" ou "doces.
Eu, por exemplo diria "_la torta nupcial_", mas no Google aparece "la _tarta nupcial dos Príncipes das Astúrias_". Com certeza que também pode aparecer "_torta nupcial_" (que eu não verifiquei).
Também diria "_el pastel de boda_" (antes que "_la torta_" ou "_la tarta_" de la _boda_).
Neste aspecto somos pouco ortodoxos.
Por favor, lembre-se do diminutivo de "_torta_" que é "_tortilla_", em português europeu "omeleta". 
E também da "_tortilla de patatas_ [_com __cebola_]". Suponho que se trata da "tortilha", que segundo o Priberam, é uma espécie de omeleta cuja preparação consiste em juntar ovos batidos com batatas fritas e outros ingredientes.
Em geral, eu penso que o mais importante é a ideia, sempre e quando não se trate de prestar uma ajuda para uma tradução profissional.
Que passe um bom dia ou talvez um feliz fim-de-semana prolongado, porque amanhã é feriado em Madrid.
TT.


----------



## Carfer

[E também da "_tortilla de patatas_ [_com __cebola_]". Suponho que se trata da "tortilha", que segundo o Priberam, é uma espécie de omeleta cuja preparação consiste em juntar ovos batidos com batatas fritas e outros ingredientes.]

É, de facto, como diz.
Um abraço 

Carfer


----------



## olivinha

Omelete e tortilla


----------



## Cecília Meloni

? Cómo podría traducir la palabra "pastel" del portugués al español ya que tienen significados y sabores diferentes en una y otra lengua (dulce en español y salado en portugués de Brasil ?


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Gracias a todos, pero yo sé el significado de la palabra "pastel" en español y de "pastel" en portugués de Brasil, una vez que soy brasileña. Mi duda es si hay una palabra española para el pastel brasileño (que es frito y salado).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Cecília Meloni said:


> Gracias a todos, pero yo sé el significado de la palabra "pastel" en español y de "pastel" en portugués de Brasil, una vez que soy brasileña. Mi duda es si hay una palabra española para el pastel brasileño (que es frito y salado).



Creio que seria "empanada". Empanada de queso y jamón, empanada de pollo, empanada de carne, empanada de camarón, etc.

Que tal um "empadão de camarão" ? (só para apimentar a discussão...). Os hispanohablantes sabem o que é ?


----------



## Benvindo

[Ricardo Tavares] Que tal um "empadão de camarão" ? (só para apimentar a discussão...). Os hispanohablantes sabem o que é ? 

- - -
Para a mesa ficar um pouco mais farta, tem também as fogazzas (fogaças?) das festas juninas de igreja com recheio de calabresa, frango, queijo, e vários tipos de empanados. E me lembrei que num boteco de São Paulo serviam um muito bom chamado "saltenha" (salteña?), acho que é de origem argentina.


----------



## Cecília Meloni

No es ni empanada ni salteña que son asados. El pastel característico de Brasil es frito.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Cecília Meloni said:


> No es ni empanada ni salteña que son asados. El pastel característico de Brasil es frito.



Pero, sí hay empanadas fritas y saladas, iguales a los "pastéis" de Brasil....


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Gracias, Ricardo.


----------



## olivinha

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Pero, sí hay empanadas fritas y saladas, iguales a los "pastéis" de Brasil....


Aqui en España también son conocidas como "empanadillas" y son muy parecidas al "pastelzinho" brasileño.
Mirad una foto aquí.

Ahora bien, un equivalente al "empadão" (o a la "empadinha") yo nunca he visto.


----------



## pickypuck

Procurei fotografias de "empadão" e "empadinha" no Google e para mim poderiam ser: 

"empanada" 
"pastel de [pôr aqui o conteúdo]" 
"pastel de hojaldre relleno de [pôr aqui o conteúdo] 
"hojaldre de [pôr aqui o conteúdo]" 
"hojaldre relleno de [pôr aqui o conteúdo]" 
"hojaldritos" 
"saladitos" (ou chics, mas na minha terra ninguém diz chics, só saladitos)... 

As formas são tão diferentes nas fotografias que vi que é difícil só dizer uma palavra. Assim que podem elegir entre as várias que escrevi 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## olivinha

Pickypuck,
A massa da empadinha e do empadão não leva hojaldre e não se parece ao hojaldre. É o que se chama "massa podre" (que de podre, nada!, é uma delícia).
Aurélio: Massa podre. 
1. Tipo de massa (5) quebradiça, com que se fazem tortas, empadinhas, etc. 

DRAE:
*hojaldre**.*
(De _hojalde_).
*1. *amb. Masa de harina muy sobada con manteca que, al cocerse en el horno, forma muchas hojas delgadas superpuestas.


----------



## pickypuck

Pelas fotos que vi alguns pareciam-me "hojaldres", mas se não são, podem utilizar simplesmente pastel de [o recheio que mais gostem]. 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## BorisBonn

Hola amigos, 

en el Perú se le dice pastel a la torta o sea una masa grande de harina normalmente pero también se le dice pastel a dulces de forma variada, rectángula, cuadrada, tringular, redonda y cualquier otra forma, que son pequeños que los venden en las panaderías y los colocan al lado de las tortas. Estos llamados pasteles pueden ser decoco, pastel de fresa, de queso en fin puede ser de cualuiqer tipo de sabor pero siempre tienen el tamaño aprox. de lo que alcanza cuando se abre el dedo pulgar y el índice. Sólo a ests tipo de productos de panadería se les llama en el Perú pastel

Agradeceré su ayuda.

Empanadas no están incluidas  porque así se les llama a lo que está relleno de carne o de dulce

Boris


----------



## Fanaya

Ocorrem-me duas palavras: _pastel_ ou _bolinho_.


----------



## anaczz

Se o texto for para brasileiros, talvez seja melhor "bolinhos", uma vez que "pastel"  identifica um determinado alimento, feito de massa frita com recheios variados (queijo, carne, palmito, banana, e outros)


----------



## joaosilva

A pesar de que también se lo llamamos a los grandes, tipo tarta/pastel de cumpleaños (creo que tu les llamas torta), en general en Portugal les llamamos _bolos_ a todos los pasteles a los que haces referencia, si bien he entendido lo del pulgar y el índice...
_Bolinhos_ se les llamaria a los más pequeños de entre los _bolos_ (sin que por ello dejaram de ser _bolos_) y te diré tambien que normalmente se aplica más a los más secos (que aguantan varios dias)
Teniendo en cuenta que por _bolo_ se puede entender casi todo lo que hay dulce en una pasteleria, es frecuente que se les llame por su nombre o por un nombre genérico pero que acota el espectro. Por su nombre te diria *Bola de Berlim, Pastel de Nata, Palmier Recheado, Caracol*, etc... Nombres genéricos de clases de bolos: *Queques, Pastéis, Tartes, Queijadas*...


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Se o texto for para brasileiros, talvez seja melhor "bolinhos", uma vez que "pastel" identifica um determinado alimento, feito de massa frita com recheios variados (queijo, carne, palmito, banana, e outros)


 
Em Portugal, em geral, também. Há uns quantos doces que também são designados de '_pastel_', mas quase sempre lhes chamamos '_bolinhos de..._' (pastel/bolinho de coco, pastel/bolinho de feijão,etc), possivelmente para evitar confusões. O único que escapa à regra, que me ocorra, é o mais famoso de todos: o _'pastel de nata'_, que é sempre chamado '_pastel_'_._


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> O único que escapa à regra, que me ocorra, é o mais famoso de todos: o _'pastel de nata'_, que é sempre chamado '_pastel_'_._



_Pastel de Chaves_ também, se bem que é salgado, ao contrário dos pastéis de Belém.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> _Pastel de Chaves_ também, se bem que é salgado, ao contrário dos pastéis de Belém.


 
Referia-me só aos doces, o 'pastel de Chaves' é um folhado de carne.


----------



## BorisBonn

muito obrigado amigos forenses!
 
como usaré la palabra con amigos brasileños utilizaré la palabra bolinho.
 
Muchas gracias por todas las explicaciones y su tiempo
 
BorisBonn


----------



## anaczz

Só para esclarecer melhor, bolos, para nós, são os grandes. Um queque, por exemplo, já é um bolinho.
E os nossos pastéis são semelhantes ao pastel de massa tenra, mas com uma massa um pouco mais crocante e são, em sua maioria, salgados.


----------



## englishmania

Por aqui os bolos pequenos também são bolos. Pelo menos, é assim que chamo. Digo_ bolo _quando quero referir-me a bolos pequenos em geral, excepto se a palavra "bolinho" já fizer parte da designação do bolo, como "bolinhos de bacalhau" - o que até pode complicar mais a discussão, visto que não são doces.

_Vamos lanchar. Hoje está-me a apetecer um bolo [não quer dizer que vá comer um bolo grande inteiro]. Acho que vou comer um éclair.Que se lixe a dieta.
_


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> Só para esclarecer melhor, bolos, para nós, são os grandes. Um queque, por exemplo, já é um bolinho.
> E os nossos pastéis são semelhantes ao pastel de massa tenra, mas com uma massa um pouco mais crocante e são, em sua maioria, salgados.





englishmania said:


> Digo_ bolo _quando quero referir-me a  bolos pequenos em geral, excepto se a palavra "bolinho" já fizer parte  da designação do bolo, como "bolinhos de bacalhau" - o que até pode  complicar mais a discussão, visto que não são doces.


Pois cá estou eu para complicar. Ao contrário de vocês, associo imediatamente '_bolinho_' a '_bolinho de bacalhau_' ou '_bolinho de macaxeira_'. Penso que, justamente por causa disso, dificilmente vou me lembrar de algo doce (a não ser, como é costume, quando a gente se refere carinhosamente  às coisas no diminutivo: '_Não 'tás a fim de um bolinho com guaraná agora?_').
E quanto a pastel, o único doce que conheço (mas que nada tem de semelhante na forma) é o importado desta "doce" terra, o  '_pastel de nata_' ou '_pastel de Belém_', que pensei fossem a mesma coisa, mas pelo post de Carfer, vejo que um é gênero e outro é espécie. Benditos todos!
Também pensei que '_queque_' era um nome só usado em Portugal, mas, consultando os dicionários, vi que se usa no Brasil também. E vem de '_cake_' (vocês pronunciam a primeira sílaba com '_e_' aberto ou fechado?)!
E, só pra registro, me parece que é o mesmo que pelo Recife chamamos de '_bolo de bacia_'. Ou chamávamos, até vir essa moda de '_cupcakes_'.


----------



## englishmania

> Também pensei que '_queque_' era um nome só usado em Portugal, mas, consultando os dicionários, vi que se usa no Brasil também. E vem de '_cake_' (vocês pronunciam a primeira sílaba com '_e_' aberto ou fechado?)!


*qué*que (aberto)
[kɛkɨ]


----------



## Istriano

_bolo de aniversário _(no Brasil) =_ tarta de cumpleaños _(na Espanha) [birthday cake]
_torta de maçã_ (no Brasil) =_ tarta de manzana_ (na Espanha) [apple pie]
_bolo de chocolate _(no Brasil) = _tarta/pastel de chocolate_ (na Espanha) [chocolate cake]
_pastel _(no Brasil) = _samosa_

Según el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española, *pastel o tarta* es una «masa de harina y manteca, cocida al horno, en el que ordinariamente se envuelve crema o dulce, y a veces fruta, pescado o carne».

_Pastel _e _tarta _são sinônimos na Espanha.
Já _bolo_, _torta_, _pastel_...são 3 coisas diferentes, no Brasil.


----------



## englishmania

Istriano said:


> _torta de maçã_ (no Brasil) =_ tarta de manzana_ (na Espanha) [apple pie]



No Brasil usam _torta_ e não _tarte_ para _pie_? Eu diria _tarte_. _T__orta_ e _tarte_ são duas coisas bem diferentes, pelo menos para mim.


----------



## Istriano

Falamos _torta de maçã_ 
_
torta de maçã_ (br) = _tarte _(pt)


_torta de maçã _(pt) = _rocambole _(br)


----------



## englishmania

Obrigada.
Já agora, na zona do Porto, em Portugal, acho que se diz _rolo _(=_torta_ >EuPt).


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> Obrigada.
> Já agora, na zona do Porto, em Portugal, acho que se diz _rolo _(=_torta_ >EuPt).



Aqui também há o "bolo de rolo", que parece ser originário da terra da Audie e é muito bom, mas é um pouco diferente do rocambole e das tortas portuguesas, pois a massa é muito mais fina e são feitos vários "enrolamentos".


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> Aqui também há o "bolo de rolo", que parece ser originário da terra da Audie e é muito bom, mas é um pouco diferente do rocambole e das tortas portuguesas, pois a massa é muito mais fina e são feitos vários "enrolamentos".


É, verdade. Já temos até lei declarando-o patrimônio imaterial de Pernambuco. O rocambole tem menos camadas, dizem. E o nosso '_bolo-de-rolo_' (que tem origem no '_colchão de noiva_' português, li algures) parece que só pode ser recheado com doce de goiaba.
Agora sou eu que já me enrolei toda nesse fio.
Quer dizer que o '_rocambole_' brasileiro corresponde a '_torta de maçã_' em Portugal?  Se for assim mesmo, enrolado, então, '_torta_' é um nome que cai muito bem a esse doce.


----------



## anaczz

Não só torta de maçã. Em Portugal torta é um tipo de bolo, enrolado, recheado com algum doce (de ovos, de laranja, de gila, etc.). Eu vejo uma diferença entre o nosso rocambole e as tortas portuguesas. A massa do rocambole é mais fina, menos fermentada, por isso é possível enrolar mais voltas.
Aqui no Paraná há bolo de rolo recheado com doce de leite e é o que eu mais gosto!!


----------



## englishmania

Audierunt said:


> Quer dizer que o '_rocambole_' brasileiro corresponde a '_torta *de maçã*_*'* em Portugal?


_
Rocambole(BrPT)_ é _torta(EuPT)_. Nunca comi _torta de maçã(EuPT)_... Só _tarte de maçã_. 
_Tarte_ normalmente é com fruta: maçã, morangos, etc. (_pie_).


----------



## Istriano

Acho que deu uma fome.


----------



## anaczz

Mó larica!


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Estoy acostumbrado con el castellano mexicano, pero estaba mirando «Chiquititas» en YouTube, y vi que en Argentina dicen 'torta':
''capítulo 1 - Chiquititas 1995'.


----------

